
Writing the Slowest Quicksort - codetrotter
https://chasewilson.dev/blog/slowest-quicksort/
======
hinkley
Subtle hints of Enterprise Fizz Buzz. I'd like to see him go deeper down this
rabbit hole. Not just threading shenanigans but flagrant use of indirection.

